# pictures of my flemish giants first litter



## djluster (Apr 21, 2011)

Here is the pictures of Bella's kit, she had 3 so a small litter but they all look heathy so that is good. they were born some time between 10-1 in the afternoon. born on April 20th












One in my hand






all the hair pulled








I will try to post new pictures once a week


----------



## LindyS (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh mygoodness. Look at them babies! They look very healthy!


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 21, 2011)

They look like Harlequin instead the way the markings are. 

Very pretty


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 21, 2011)

Can't wait to see more. Darn, I guess I'll have to though.


----------



## BaileysMom (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh they look absolutely adorable, I agree w/ the harlequin, I'm assuming with the hair that was pulled the mother is gray, do you know what color the fater was?


----------



## djluster (Apr 21, 2011)

The mom is sandy and the dad from what I was told and the picture I saw was a fawn


----------



## amdfarm (Apr 22, 2011)

Awe!! They do look great and looks like Bella is feeding them very well.

I think the daddy is not a Flemish since there are no broken or harlequins in Flemish. They sure are nicely marked though. Can't wait to see what they look like when their fur comes in.

Keep us posted!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 22, 2011)

*amdfarm wrote: *


> Awe!! They do look great and looks like Bella is feeding them very well.
> 
> *I think the daddy is not a Flemish since there are no broken or harlequins in Flemish. *They sure are nicely marked though. Can't wait to see what they look like when their fur comes in.
> 
> Keep us posted!


I've seen a harlequin flemish and a "tri" flemish here in Texas (it was years ago).

I've also seen broken flemish as someone is trying to pull a COD to get them passed.

I think its safe to say that "officially" there are no flemish like that....and they are not recognized by the club...but yes - they are out there.

I think there was one up for adoption for a while too at Midwest Rabbit Rescue - a harlequin flemish if I remember right.


----------



## amdfarm (Apr 22, 2011)

Very true, Peg. But fawn and sandy are a bit different than the broken Flemish I've seen. I know someone that breeds them. Not recognized, of course.

I guess I look at Flemish and Flemish mixes a bit differently.

Wanting to inform the OP on what may have been told to them by the original owner.

The fur also pulled by Bella looks Harlequin (tri color) to me anyway.

Do you have a pic of Bella you can post, djluster?


----------



## djluster (Apr 22, 2011)

ok here All I know. here is some pictures of bella I guess even moms color now that I look at it in the picture isnt a true sandy either


















here is the pitures I have of what I was told was the dad the dad at the when she got pregnant was 9 months old


















hope this helps depending on how these babies look when they get older I dont think I will use mom or babbies to breed


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 22, 2011)

*amdfarm wrote: *


> Very true, Peg. But fawn and sandy are a bit different than the broken Flemish I've seen. I know someone that breeds them. Not recognized, of course.
> 
> I guess I look at Flemish and Flemish mixes a bit differently.
> 
> ...


The two harlequin flemish that I've seen (one was in pictures) were pretty huge and appeared to be full flemish. I don't have the picture anymore of the girl at Midwest Rabbit Rescue...but I want to say she was over 15 pounds.

The one I saw when I went to get Tiny was about 17 pounds and the broken flemish (its offspring) was closer to 20 pounds. 

They were bred by flemish breeders here in Texas (the guy is no longer doing flemish and I can't find the photos I took of them all those years ago).

In the case of the brokens I saw - if I remember right - they were three generations in...meaning - the next generation would be considered "purebred". The ones I saw were by the guy who is trying to pull the COD. I have the pictures somewhere on my computer...they were very interesting and to be honest - I'm fascinated by them.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 22, 2011)

I just wanted to add that I remember from when I bred lionheads that chestnut (I think that is the sandy in flemish) can hide harlequin. I bred a chestnut doe to a blue buck to try and get opal. One of the offspring was harlequin...wow!


----------



## amdfarm (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay, I did remember right, she was the broken eared girl. Sorry my memory stinks, but I actually remembered that doe. 

You are correct, her color is off. Almost a super dirty sandy. The buck is definitely a fawn. His ears look a little short for a Flemish. They should be six inches or longer to meet standards. My 6 wk old Flemish kits already have 5" ears.

Sorry to hear her temperment hasn't improved either.


----------



## amdfarm (Apr 22, 2011)

Peg... I love the broken Flemish, too. The guy I know that breeds them is over in Virginia. I have pics! They are so cute. Broken blacks even, my favorite! Second favorite is broken blue! 

P.S. When I see chestnut in other breeds, I think agouti and tort. That's what Bella looks more like to me than sandy. Agree?


----------



## djluster (Apr 22, 2011)

Now that you say that his ears do seem a little short. So I think I may sell bella along with the babies and start with a nice buck that I can breed when lilly is old enough she just turned 6 months so I have some time but about the time they are weened and ready to sell lilly will be old enough, atlease this first litter will give me good learning practice for the future. what ever color they end up being I am glad they all seem heathy so far

plus I hope to show lilly atleast once before I breed her to see if she has any faults.


----------



## amdfarm (Apr 22, 2011)

It's a constant learning experience and Flemish aren't easy to breed either. I, too, am always learning... not a bad thing.

What color is your Lilly? (My Lilly is an Elop! lol) Sounds like you've got a good plan then.

Agreed, a healthy litter is always great to have. It seems like Bella is being a very good mother and taking excellent care of them. Good brood does aren't always easy to find either.


Something else on that buck I noticed, his head is small and pretty feminine for a buck. Bucks generally have bigger blockier heads. That's a pretty easy way to tell bucks from does, that and the bucks don't have dewlaps and if they do, they're a lot smaller than does.


Good luck!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 22, 2011)

*amdfarm wrote: *


> Peg... I love the broken Flemish, too. The guy I know that breeds them is over in Virginia. I have pics! They are so cute. Broken blacks even, my favorite! Second favorite is broken blue!
> 
> P.S. When I see chestnut in other breeds, I think agouti and tort. That's what Bella looks more like to me than sandy. Agree?


I promise I won't hijack the thread more than to share these...

I'll even use clickable thumbnails so I don't take up too much space..


----------



## amdfarm (Apr 22, 2011)

They are so cute!!! Thanks for sharing Peg. Sorry djluster for hijacking for broken flemish cuteness. You can tell an English spot was used to get the broken pattern. At least that's why my friend/breeder in VA's were created from and he didn't breed them orginally. He just bought the parents and continued the mission.


----------



## djluster (Apr 22, 2011)

dont be sorry because mine look like they are brocken and may look like these ones.
also here are some pictures of lilly. she is a Sandy color as well but she that is one of the reasons I got bella to start with I was hoping to get a nice looking buck out of bella to breed with lilly but that will not happen. The only thing I dont know is the little bit of fawn color behind her head allowed or not.also looking closer she has some heavy shading in areas.She is the sweetest bunny just turned 6 months old yesterday same days the babies where born. I wieghed her today and she was at 10b she might be a little on the light side


----------



## amdfarm (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't have my SOP book in front of me. Color wise, she looks okay to me, better than Bella. Sandy is a pretty odd color and it can vary. The color behind the base of their ears is always different than their coat color. It's also a lot softer and smoother. For example, Hope is a light gray, but where her ears lay down behind her head, it's white. So I wouldn't worry about that, it's normal.

She's a little light in the weight department, but hopefully she'll get more mass and gain before she reaches senior age. I think she's okay where she's at for intermediate (6/8 class.) Hope was 13 lbs at 6mos and she's currently around 16 lbs and while nursing kits. She's 10 1/2mos now.

She's got nice width to her ears and nice base, but how long are they? Minimum is 6", as I said before.

And you're positive she's a doe? Her head looks fairly massive for a young doe. Look at the pic of the fawn buck's more feminine (narrow) head and look at the pic of hers. Maybe I'm seeing things. 

She needs more length of body and mass (bone and weight.) Hope was 28" long at 6mos, from tip of nose to base of her tail. Haven't measured her lately to see how long she is now.

Flemish are to be BIG buns! W/ nice width/mass to their bodies. They're called "Giants" for a reason.


----------



## djluster (Apr 22, 2011)

I will have to try and double check that she is a doe. I was just going off what I was told from the breeders. that is one thing I have not checked was here lenght. I have measured here ears and they are just over 6in. also most of these picture were taken a few months back so she is bigger now when she lays down. I also changed her food last month she is now on Purina Professional (grey bag) so hope that help add some wieght and makes her coat nicer. I thought about doing a mix of profession and show together. and thank you all for your comments on the babies and help with both of my bunnies. I am tring to learn the most that I can and you guys are a great help to that


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Apr 22, 2011)

Bella, to me looks like a cross with a French Lop. The ear wanting to lop, and the shorter ears, and just the way she is sitting in the first pic. She's beautiful no matter what though.


----------



## djluster (Apr 22, 2011)

I was told that Bella's ear was damaged when the original owners got her. They said That the breeders son picked her up by her ear and it has alway been ment over since then.


----------



## djluster (Apr 24, 2011)

Here are some picture I took of them today. they are 3 days old in the pictures. 












And this one ran back into the hair to try and hide





next photo update will be wednesday when they are a week old


----------



## LindyS (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow split faces!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh my word.....I LOVE them. I've always wanted a harlequin flemish (after having seen one). I wasn't sure if I'd ever see one again...I'll enjoy watching them grow.


----------



## amdfarm (Apr 25, 2011)

Well there ya go, Peg! I'd bet the OP would sell ya one! 

Very cute, djluster!! 

What's interesting to me is that they're Japenese Harlequin colored w/ the orange. Maybe Crystal can explain how that happened?


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 25, 2011)

*amdfarm wrote: *


> Well there ya go, Peg! I'd bet the OP would sell ya one!
> 
> Very cute, djluster!!
> 
> What's interesting to me is that they're Japenese Harlequin colored w/ the orange. Maybe Crystal can explain how that happened?


It has to do with the "e" gene (there are five sets of genes that we look at in breeding - A, B, C, D & E....

Both parents would have had to have an "e" gene (versus "E" gene) or an "ej" gene for the harlequin (hard to explain at this hour of the morning).


----------



## amdfarm (Apr 25, 2011)

LOL! I knew it was a genetics thing.


----------



## dragynflye (Apr 26, 2011)

WHY do you have to be so far away!?!? i want one! 

beautiful babies! i can't wait to see more of them as they grow!


----------



## djluster (May 1, 2011)

here are some pictures I took today they are 11 days old and there eyes where open the 2 in the pictures are very healthy. one of the 3 is very sick and dont think it will make it. I posted a question in the sick area about the other one.

so here is updated pictures 11 days




















I will work on better pictures next couple days


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 1, 2011)

They are darling.


----------



## djluster (May 4, 2011)

here are there 14 day old picture that I took today. I am not going to post the 3rd bunny since I am still figuring out what to do with it.

Bunny one









Bunny two


----------



## djluster (May 12, 2011)

thesse little ones are 3 weeks today and they are growing big fast. Today was the first day I really notice that they were going in and out of there nesting box. How long should I leave it in for.I will wait one more week before I add more pictures.


----------



## djluster (May 19, 2011)

ok here is there 4 week pictures. they are getting big. they grow alot each day. they have started to eat pellets and drink out of the water bottle on there own. I have removed the nesting box since they stopped using it.










bunny one





Bunny two


----------



## dragynflye (May 19, 2011)

oh goodness! you can pack up the one with the orange face and send it to oklahoma, k? lol


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 19, 2011)

No, no,no! We're fairly certain that they would like Las Vegas much better, hint, hint.


----------



## TinysMom (May 19, 2011)

The black and orange one is Texan at heart...I can tell that. He/she needs to come "home" to Texas and be with my flemish herd.....


----------



## djluster (May 31, 2011)

ok Here this little ones. I tried to sex them today, but since this is my first litter I am not sure yet But from what I can tell so far I have one of each

Baby one think male









Baby two think Female









Few more week then i will start weening and sell these cute one. I am hoping to be able to get a pair of Dutch to breed


----------



## TinysMom (May 31, 2011)

Oh my goodness - I am in love with them - I wish I lived nearby and could buy them. 

How much do they weigh - just curious since we had been debating a bit about if they were full flemish if I remember right.


----------



## djluster (May 31, 2011)

I will try and wieght them tomorrow, they seem alittle small to me. I would have guessed at 6 week for them to be a little bigger then they are, plus I had mom out of her cage today and she is alittle smaller then lilly who is only 5 or 6 months old,
So the more I am looking at mom and the babies and other flemishes the more I am thinking she is not purebreed. I am planing on selling the kits at around 9-10 week and mom as well, I am really wanting to get a nice pair of dutch to breed.
But I will wiegh and try and measure tomorrow


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jun 1, 2011)

*GorbyJobRabbits wrote: *


> Bella, to me looks like a cross with a French Lop. The ear wanting to lop, and the shorter ears, and just the way she is sitting in the first pic. She's beautiful no matter what though.


I just wanted to add I thought this exact thing. That she was crossed maybe a sandy flemish and chestnut agouti Flop. 

Also The buck looks very much like a young New Zealand Red to me. His ears are much too short and head is just not right as others have said before.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 4, 2011)

They are Gorgeous!!! No matter what they are! I adore the markings. I think harlequin has to be my second favorite coloring to steel. 

Please give the new owners the Rabbits Online URL so they can come join us and we don't lose out on updates on these two!!!


----------



## djluster (Jun 19, 2011)

I just sold these two cute girls they ended up going together so that was a good thing. They will live happy with each other for a while. I think the new owner will take great care of them, I sold Bella last week. So now I am down to just having Lilly for a week untill I get my breeding trio of Dutch's next week. I also gave them the link to here if they wanted to see the baby as they grew and maybe we all can see how they continue to grow over the years.


----------

